# flounder fishing from shore



## prezjc (Sep 25, 2008)

If at possiblie . can anyone please tell me were i can fish from shore for flounder .my wife and i are seniors .and new to the area and like to fish flounder . if any one can tells were to fish and best bait to use .you would make us smile alot and maybe enjoy a fresh flounder dinner ,thank you for any help and info


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

try bobsykes bridge with bull minnows or bounce a jig with strip bait or soft plastic around the pylons there have been a few caught at the beach pier lately


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd fish Bob Sykes with a live bullminnow or LY on a Carolina rig with a moving tide. Drag it around the pilings real slow.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I heard they been bringing up A lot of doormat flounders at Bob Sikes.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

If you fish that bridge, be sure to have a bridge net. You can catch'em, but you can't lift 'em.

Their mouth is soft and you will loose them if trying to lift them on the hook.



See the folks at GBBT for a bridge net.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Along the sea wall underneath Bob Sykes on both the north and south end can be good this time of year. Drag something slow on the bottom at night on moving tide.


----------

